# ➡️  Help, Rules, Guidelines & Resources - Aiuto, Regole, Linee Guida e Risorse



## MünchnerFax

*Benvenuti nel forum Italiano-Inglese di WordReference!* 
Guida breve all'utilizzo del forum, da leggere prima di postare
[English version? Click here]
​
*Nel forum Italiano-Inglese si discutono solo vocaboli, espressioni e  traduzioni dall'italiano all'inglese o viceversa*.
*Se la vostra domanda  riguarda solo l'inglese, rivolgetevi al forum "English only"
Se la vostra domanda riguarda solo l'italiano, rivolgetevi al forum *"Solo italiano".
Nel forum italiano-inglese sia le domande che le risposte devono essere  scritte rigorosamente in inglese o in italiano. In English Only va  utilizzato _solo l'inglese_. In Solo Italiano va utilizzato _solo l'italiano_.

Prima di aprire una nuova discussione, utilizzate il Dizionario e la  funzione di ricerca: potreste trovare immediatamente la risposta che vi serve, oppure una discussione esistente alla quale aggiungere il vostro  post per chiedere ulteriori chiarimenti.

Dizionario Italiano - Inglese/Inglese - Italiano
Tutorial: Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum?

Se la ricerca non ha dato i risultati sperati, aprite una nuova  discussione rispettando le seguenti linee guida, che vi permetteranno di  ottenere la risposta giusta, e più in fretta, ai vostri dubbi  linguistici:


Tutorial: Come e in quale forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione
Tutorial: Come devo scegliere i* titoli delle discussioni*?
Tutorial: Cosa significa "aggiungere il *contesto*"?
Quali sono le discussioni accettabili e quelle non accettabili in questo forum?

*Attenzione: WordReference non è un servizio gratuito di traduzioni e correzioni!*

Regole e indicazioni sulla revisione dei testi
No richieste di aiuto via Conversazione privata

Questi sono i principali punti del nostro regolamento.
Per conoscerlo nel dettaglio, e quindi utilizzare al meglio il forum, vi invitiamo a cliccare qui di seguito:

>>> Linee guida integrali del forum italiano-inglese <<<


>>> Regolamento integrale dei forum di WordReference  <<<​

Ecco infine una comoda raccolta di risorse già disponibili sui dubbi più frequenti:

Thread d'amore ("ti amo" ecc.)
Auguri, Compleanni, Frasi utili per festività varie
Tutto sulla pronuncia
Scrivere le lettere accentate con tastiere che non le hanno
Argomenti grammaticali ricorrenti
Altre risorse sulla grammatica QUI
Dizionari e glossari online, risorse esterne a WordReference ; e altro ancora qui.
Multilingual Glossaries
LEGGERE   PER FAVORE: FAQ, funzione di ricerca, lettere accentate, trucchi vari e   domande che non avete mai osato chiedere anche se avreste dovuto.
Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English - *NEW*!!
*NB: Messaggi e discussioni che non rispettano queste linee guida potranno essere modificati, eliminati, cancellati o chiusi.*


*Per qualunque chiarimento, potete contattare i moderatori:*

- Iniziando una conversazione privata con un moderatore (basta cliccare sull'avatar o sul nome del moderatore e apparirà una piccola finestra con delle informazioni sul moderatore e il link "Contatta in privato")
- Cliccando sul link "SEGNALA" (in questo caso tutti i moderatori potranno leggere il messaggio)


I moderatori di questo Forum:

Paulfromitaly
Tegs
Odysseus54

*Cosa fa un moderatore?*


----------



## MünchnerFax

*Welcome to the WordReference English - Italian forum!* 
Quick guide to forum usage: please read this before posting
[Versione Italiana? Clicca qui]​

*In the English-Italian forum you  can discuss only words, expressions or translations from English into  Italian or from Italian  into English*.
*If your question concerns only English, please post it in  the "English only" forum.
if your question concerns only Italian, please post it in the  "Solo Italiano" forum.*
In the English-Italian forum all questions and answers must be written in English or Italian. In _English Only_ the only language allowed is English. In _Solo Italiano_ the only language allowed is Italian.

Before opening a new thread, make sure to check the  Dictionary and use  the search function: you could find the answer you  need, ready to go,  or an already existing discussion in which you could  add your post to  ask for further clarification.



Italian - English/English - Italian   Dictionary
Tutorial: How to perform a search in the forum

If your search hasn't given you any good results, open a new thread  respecting the following guidelines. They are the key to getting the  right and quick answer to any of your linguistic questions.

Tutorial: How and in which forum to create - edit - post a thread correctly.
Tutorial: How to choose a *thread title*
Tutorial: What does "provide* some context *" mean?
What are and what are not acceptable discussions within this forum?

*Please note: WordReference is not a free translation / proofreading service!*

Rules and guidelines about homework correction and proofreading
No requests for help by Private Conversation

Those are the main points of our Rules.
To learn more about them and make the most out of this forum please check out the following links:
​​>>>  Complete guidelines to the English - Italian forum<<<
>>> WordReference forums unabridged rules  <<<​



Last but not least, here is a practical collection of various resources:

Love threads  ("I love you" etc.)
Greetings and birthdays
All about pronunciation
How to type any kind of accented character.
Frequently asked grammar questions.
External grammar resources here (click)
On-line dictionaries and glossaries and external resources.  (more here)
Multilingual Glossaries
PLEASE READ: Forum features - FAQ, search, accented letters, sundry tweaking and questions you never ask although you should
*NB: Threads and posts that don't comply with these guidelines may be edited, deleted, closed or removed from the forums.*

*If you need help or advice you can:*

- Start a private conversation with a moderator (you just need to click  the moderator's name or avatar and a little pop-up window containing the link "Start a conversation" will appear)
- Cilck the REPORT button (every moderator will see your message)


The English - Italian forum moderators:

Paulfromitaly
Tegs
Odysseus54

*What do moderators do?*


----------

